# PNG Pixel auslesen



## Guadrion (24. Juni 2008)

hi wir müssen mithilfe von bufferedimage eine png einlesen und dann die rgb werte ausgeben


```
public static void RGBPrinter(BufferedImage pic)
{
    for(int y=0; y<.pic.getHeight(); y++)
    {
       for(int x=0; x<pic.getWeight();x++)
       {
           System.out.print("[" + pic.getRGB(x, y) + "]; ");
       }
    }
}
```

es kommen aber scheinbar integer werte heraus

```
[-1]; [-1]; [-1]; [-1]; [-1]; [-1]; [-16777216]
```


----------



## m0rius (24. Juni 2008)

Schau mal hier: Klick!


----------

